# Masterbuilt Gravity 1050 in the rain?



## Sparrky1 (Jul 25, 2020)

Has anybody used this smoker when it's raining? This Colorado weather is unpredictable. I have the panel covered, and the extension cord plug covered should that be enough to protect it?


----------



## jammo (Jul 25, 2020)

Don't use it in rain unless you have it plugged into a ground fault protected receptacle and there is still some risk!


----------



## SmokinAl (Jul 26, 2020)

Sounds like a bad idea to me.
You can pick up one of those pop up canopy’s for next to nothing at Walmart.
You may need to stand under it & hold it down if the wind is blowing, but I have done that myself. Not much fun but it works.
Al


----------



## Chasdev (Jul 27, 2020)

Smoking in the rain is a bad idea even when there's no electronics involved!
The water will lower the temp of the cook chamber enough to alter the cook, not to mention the amount of fuel consumed.
I used to use a beach umbrella wired to the corner of my offset cooker when I cooked outdoors.


----------



## Sparrky1 (Jul 27, 2020)

Thanks for the advice, guys! Canopy time!


----------

